# Famous People who Own Pit Bulls ( and other fun facts)



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Famous People who Own Pit Bulls- 
* Jon Stewart of The Daily Show with Jon Stewart owns two pit bulls: Shamsky & Monkey.
* Ken Howard, award-winning actor from Crossing Jordon, was saved by his pit bull Shadow during a medical crisis.
* Movie star Alicia Silverstone owns a rescued pit bull named Samson.
* Adam Brody gave girlfriend and O.C. co-star Rachel Bilson a pit bull named Penny Lane as a birthday gift.
* Oscar winner Jamie Foxx, TV Personality Rachael Ray and Pittsburgh Steelers Linebacker Joey Porter all own two pit bulls!
* Jessica Biel has a pit bull named Tina, and Jessica Alba owns a pit bull puppy.
* President Theodore Roosevelt, President Woodrow Wilson, singer Kevin Federline, radio personality Ira Glass, actor Fred Astaire, General George Patton, actor Michael J. Fox, actor Jan Michael Vincent, actor Jack Dempsy, Thomas Edison, singer Madonna, movie star Brad Pitt, actress Bernadette Peters, comedian Sinbad, actress Linda Blair, actor Humphrey Bogart, musician Usher, comedian Mel Brooks, actress Ann Bancroft, actor Jan Michael Vincent, singer Pink, actress Eliza Dushku and actress Kelli Williams are just a few other celebrities who own or have owned a pit bull.

Famous Pit Bulls-
* Petey from The Little Rascals.
* Grunt from the 1983 movie Flashdance.
* Tige from Buster Brown shoe advertisements.
* The dog in the film Snatch is a pit bull. (this one not so sure about, I don't recal the dog being a pit..maybe pit-ish)
* Jennifer Lopez used a pit bull in the music video "I'm Glad".
* Veronica Mars from the UPN show of the same name owns a pit bull named Backup.
* The pit bull was so respected in the early 1900's that the military chose an image of a dignified pit bull to represent the country on WWI propaganda posters.
* The pit bull is the only breed to have graced the cover of Life Magazine three times.

Fun Facts-
* Helen Keller had a pit bull as a family pet.
* Dakota is a pit bull search and rescue who searched for the remains of the astronauts who lost their lives in explosion of the space shuttle Columbia.
* Popsicle, who received his name after police found him in a freezer during a drug raid, is famous for sniffing out drugs for the DEA.
* A pit bull rescued in South Los Angeles by County Fire Station 14 during 1985 was the station's mascot for years.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good stuff....


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

sawweet veronica mars is bangin, good to know shes a pitty fan to


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Rachael Ray is missing from the list, she owns a rednose.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nice list maybe you should print it and hang a few around your town like on telephone poles or something.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Fortunatly my town is pretty tolerant of bully breeds, BUT I am going to print the list off for my house. I have all sorts of weird pit bull facts in frames in my living room. hehe...they make fantastic conversation pieces


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Jason Mckie #37 A running back for Chicago Bears owns a red pitty and Raheem Brock #79 Defensive end for Indi. Colts owns a choc. pitty. Both bought from teh same breeder we got Luke from. ( don't know if these guys still play for these teams)

Joel Madden from teh band Good Charlotte owns a Blue Pitty (I believe) and his name is Eazy.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

at the end of rachel ray's show, it shows a pitbull for her tv production peoples advertisment to


----------



## wegworker (Feb 3, 2008)

How about Cesar Millan? I love "Daddy" 
Daddy is actually owned by rapper Redman and stays with Cesar while Redman is touring.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

BedlamBully said:


> * The dog in the film Snatch is a pit bull. (this one not so sure about, I don't recal the dog being a pit..maybe pit-ish)


That dog is a SBT.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

wegworker said:


> How about Cesar Millan? I love "Daddy"
> Daddy is actually owned by rapper Redman and stays with Cesar while Redman is touring.


I love that dog. I like the other dog he has too the one who lost his eye I think his name is popeye??


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I love daddy too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

How about, Steve Irwin's "The Crocodile Hunter" "Sui"


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Jessica Biel has a pit bull named Tina, and Jessica Alba owns a pit bull puppy.


the term " LUCKY DOG" comes to mind.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> the term " LUCKY DOG" comes to mind.


You got the hots for her don't you Andy...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Marty said:


> How about, Steve Irwin's "The Crocodile Hunter" "Sui"


Yeah, she was a SBT too. He had another named "chili dog" Both SBTs according to him. That guy was great.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol, i think if i wrote that list i wouldnt have put kevin federline lol... hes bringing us down


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Domino the famous bounty hunter also owns Pitties, 2 of them.


----------

